# radiator leak?



## gmendonca (May 14, 2004)

I've got a 1996 altima, 5speed with 110k miles on it. Recently I've started smelling coolant when the car is at a standstill, but I don't see any coolant leaking from the bottom of the car. I poped the hood this morning after I got to work and I can see small wisps of steam coming from the top right (drivers side) side of the radiator, but I can't exactly see where the hole is. I also see some coolant around the top lip of the radiator. Could this be something other than the obvious(a bad radiator)? I've done some research on the web but I don't see where a bad radiator has been a common problem with altimas. I was wondering if it could be a hose or clamp and whats the best way to troubleshoot that?

Thanks,
George


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is it a plastic radiator? ill assume its plastic for now and have you check the seams to the tanks in that area and also the spout where the cap goes. sometimes even the overflow flange leaks. plastic radiators, although cheap, are crack-prone and in my opinion, suck. if its a metal radiator, look for places where the paint has chipped and peeled off from the leaking and look for small cracks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

To troubleshoot a cooling system leak, you could either have the system pressure checked or take the hose off and inspect the radiator neck for cracks or detorioration and the same on the hose. Then if it looks ok replace the hose so that it slides all the way to the end and tighten the clamp about an inch back. Try that and let us know what you find.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, pressure testing is kewl and it works great. i just hope the rest of your system is up to par or some lazy mechanic will MAKE it leak. you could also do a sort of pressure check on your own - after you run the car for a little while (having topped off the radiator first, of course) stop the engine and pop the hood. if theres a a leak, chances are youll find it now as all of the heated coolant needs a place to go while its cooling down.


----------



## nucferr (May 16, 2004)

I had a similiar issue with my 1994-I would smell coolant but did not see any. I had just changed the upper rad hose. Finally realized that the upper hose DID have a SMALL leak right at the motor end goose neck therefore the coolant was spraying on the exhaust manifold. This would not only cause the smell to be much worse then the leak but you could not see any coolant. I pulled the new hose off and smeared some permatex on the goose neck and reconnected. No issues since

PS My Plastic rad broke at the upper hose connection at 72K miles and I replaced with an after market all metal.


----------



## gmendonca (May 14, 2004)

Taking the car into the shop this weekend to get it pressure tested. Will let everyone know what the outcome is.

Thanks for all the responses,
George


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its what we're here for brotha.


----------



## skizot (May 16, 2004)

Check out radiator express. I bought a replacement OEM radiator from them, think it was like $109 shipped and they are ALL METAL, none of that plastic crap.


----------



## gmendonca (May 14, 2004)

*got it fixed*

took it in yesterday to the radiator shop to diagnose the problem since I couldn't tell where it was leaking from. The guy knew almost without having to look at it. The plastic top was cracked. He was able to replace just the top part and reseal it. So the total for the part,labor,1 gallon of coolant, waste fee and tax was $172.00. Not bad considering that a new aftermarket radiator at discount auto parts was $190.00(I know I could order one online for $109 - $120 but then I would have to do the labor). So the problem is fixed and she's running like a champ again. Thanks for all the responses!


Shift_speed
- George


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not bad at all considering you didnt have to get dirty or do any labor. my metal rad cost me 159 but of course that doesnt count coolant or labor. glad to hear you got it fixed.  
your problem is solved so im closing this thread.


----------

